# Photo Identification for PT/CFAT



## nbk (27 Apr 2004)

God**** I am hitting roadblocks every step of the way.

I finally got my birth certificate at the beginning of April, and the very same day, was up at the CFRC handing in my application. The next day I got the call for my CFAT/PT test scheduling, and booked it for 19 April. She said I needed to bring photo ID to the test (which I didn‘t have) but I figured I could just go down to the Licencing place and get my G1 (living in the city, I never needed a car before, so I never got it till just now).

So I took the easy licencing test, and the woman said I passed and my photo licence would be mailed to me within 3 weeks.

Waiting waiting waiting, it did not come by the 19th so I called and rescheduled for May 2, and confirmed that I did indeed need a photo ID issued by the government.

I waited some more, then after 3 weeks I called the licencing place and they said it would in fact take 10 **** WEEKS for them to send me my licence, which would be some time around June. They said they had told the people at the licencing office to stop saying it would take 3 weeks, because it is a lie.

I do not want to wait till June, so I called the health card place and told them I "lost" my health card and would need a new one with a photo ID (my current health card is the old red and white one). They said I could come in and get it taken and stuff but it would take 6 **** WEEKS for them to mail it to me. So it would arrive mid June as well, counting from tomorrow when I can go up and get it.

I realize I will probably have to call back the CFRC AGAIN to change my testing date to mid June and I am not looking forward to doing that again. I really want to get a bloody move on. I absolutely hate waiting, but I have to stick it out because I simply must get in to the Army no matter what stupid burocratic bullshit tries to stops me.

So my question is this: does anyone know of any other government issued ID cards that I could get and that they would accept at the CFRC? I have read about an "age of majority card" you can get from the LCBO, but you need to be 19, which I wont be until 24 May, so it won‘t help me right now. And knowing this government it will probably take a few hundred weeks for them to give it to me.

Is there any hope that I could explain my situation and they would understand? Am I just screwed and I now have to wait until ****ing June to take my tests?

As I said, I will wait however long I have to, but god**** do I hate waiting, and I have already been waiting to get going for over a bloody year...

And sorry for all the *‘s but the inefficiency of the provincial government demonstrated to me over the past year has made me extremely angry with them. And all the bullscheiÃƒÅ¸e excuses they give me of why it takes so long...(The now liberal government blames it on cutbacks given by the tories, to which I respond "Why dont you guys ****ing fix it instead of just complaining about the people who arent even in power anymore!!???")

So yeah if anyone has any advice, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Superman (27 Apr 2004)

Take a breather..go for a walk or somthing lol...
One of the common sayings in the Army is "hurry up and wait"... My advice is get used to waiting... everything takes time, specially in the Army..  Complaining to us about how the government is doing this to you and the government is doing that doesnt help anything.. It just makes you sound like a chump that cant cut it..  I kinda had the same problem as you when i joined up because i was getting my name changed during the middle of my signing up so all my identification was void...  Dont sweat the small stuff... You will get your card in a couple more weeks and then you can start the longer process of waiting to be hired. If you can actually tough it out and pass the physical in the first place...  Dont worry about it soon enough you will be in the Army and you wont even remember how long it took...


----------



## RJG (27 Apr 2004)

You could use your school ID card, TTC card or anything else with your picture on it...
Where did you get the idea it ahd to be issued by teh government? I mean you can apply for teh forces at 15 if you will be 16 before you start, and you can‘t get your liscence till your 16, right? So ofcourse there has to be other cards that people can use.

(Edit to add info)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Apr 2004)

I had my SIN card and Birth Certificate, and they accepted that at my CFAT. Even though they asked for photo ID..


----------



## dave_conolly (27 Apr 2004)

Find out how long it would take for them to mail you a BC ID.


----------



## tabernac (27 Apr 2004)

I don‘t think they would exept school ID because it can be easily forged.


----------



## Northern Touch (27 Apr 2004)

Passport if you have one.


----------



## RJG (27 Apr 2004)

I think when I went I used my SIN card, but that doesn‘t even have a photo.

On second thought, don‘t they just need something with a signature?


----------



## nbk (27 Apr 2004)

I‘m going to call tomorrow and beg her to let me get by with my original birth certificate, SIN card, old health card, visa card, high school transcript, diploma, my old high school ID which has my pic on it, and my old TTC student card...

I don‘t have passport because you need 2 peices of official photo ID just to get that. 

Im not sure what a BC ID is.

I can pass the PT test easy, I can do 35-40 pushups, 40-50 situps/1 minute, stepping is no real problem, and the grip test wont be too hard I dont think. CFAT should be easy cause I‘m not that dumb.

I‘ve heard hurry up and wait lots...and I‘m prepared to do so when things are out of my hands. I was just wondering if there was some way for me to remedy the situation, as I didn‘t know if it was completely out of my hands.


----------



## nbk (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by RJG:
> [qb] I think when I went I used my SIN card, but that doesn‘t even have a photo.
> 
> On second thought, don‘t they just need something with a signature? [/qb]


She did tell me photo last time, but if I explain my perdicament maybe I will catch her on a good day.


----------



## RJG (27 Apr 2004)

That grip test is annoying, when I did it, the thing kept slipping towards my palm. I sitll doubled the requirement, but it is very disconcerting trying to squeeze the cr*p out of something that is slipping.


----------



## MikeM (27 Apr 2004)

10 Weeks for a license card to be mailed? When I first got mine it took them 2 weeks to mail it. The standard time they said it would take is between 2-6 weeks.. never heard 10 before.


----------



## RJG (27 Apr 2004)

I was told it would take around 4 weeks, and I believe I got it around the 3rd week.


----------



## Northern Touch (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by RJG:
> [qb] That grip test is annoying, when I did it, the thing kept slipping towards my palm. I sitll doubled the requirement, but it is very disconcerting trying to squeeze the cr*p out of something that is slipping. [/qb]


Haha, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## nbk (28 Apr 2004)

Yeah 10 is pretty insane I thought as well...I talked to my friends and they all said it took them about 2 weeks when they had it done a few years ago...

And my brother told me when he went to get his new health card they handed it right to him in about 15 minutes...but they tell me I have to wait 6 weeks for them to mail it...


----------



## rdschultz (28 Apr 2004)

Crazy.  When I was in Alberta and first got my learners permit (quite a few years ago), I got my ID the same day I wrote the test.  It took about 10 minutes to get the card printed.  When I got my drivers license, same deal.  I though it was bad that it took a week here in Saskatchewan when I moved here last year.  Even at that rate, for something like 10 bucks extra I could‘ve picked it up the next day.


----------



## Meridian (28 Apr 2004)

you can get a passport in 10 days (faster mostly now, and you can rush it too, if you wanna pay)..

good to have a passport anyway.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (28 Apr 2004)

get a provincial ID.... go down to the place where you write the test (in Nova Scotia it‘s Access NS) and ask where you can get photo ID... they should ask for birth certificate and health card, and they should print you up a photo ID right there...


----------



## nbk (28 Apr 2004)

Provincial ID thanks thats a good idea...my friend from Boston told me she got a state ID card, but I didn‘t think we had provincial ID cards in this country...I‘ll look into that...

In other related news I called CFRC Toronto today and as I was listing all the documents I had (birth certificate, SIN card, old health card, old student card, high school diploma...lots more) he just says "Uhh yeah, just bring all that stuff down, its no problem".

So you see boys and girls, no need to stress over things when you haven‘t even called up the CFRC to check. Frankly when you make threads about how unlucky you are when it comes to provincial government matters, it seems a little desperate and silly and is an embarassment to the good citizens of this internet forum like me who have to sit through and waste our precious time reading it. Just triple check with the CFRC next time ok, nbk?


----------



## nbk (28 Apr 2004)

Ok mother.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2004)

The question has been answered.


----------



## Aarlardin (21 Jun 2008)

I'm scheduled to write my test on Monday.  I lost my driver's license card, and ordered a new one a few weeks back.  I thought it would have arrived by now, but they are taking their sweet time sending it.  This leaves me with no form of government photo ID .  I do have my birth certificate, temporary license, and a student card from university.  Has anybody else encountered this problem before?  Will I be fine, or should I try to re-schedule?  Keep in mind that I won't be able to contact the recruiting center until Monday morning.  I'm anxious to keep the ball rolling, so I'd hate for this to be a huge issue.


----------



## blacktriangle (21 Jun 2008)

I actually forgot my photo ID for my interveiw. I got through by rhyming off the service number they had given me on my previous appointment as I had comitted it to memory, after some weird looks and a myriad of security questions they let me in. I guess this won't work for you since you have no SN yet, but I would try and bring everything you mentioned and hope it can be worked out.

I am not in recruiting but hopefully someone that is can chime in. Good luck.


----------



## ForLoveandCountry (27 Dec 2008)

I'm actually having an issue with this right now. I write my CFAT January 12 and since I no longer have a license (it expired and haven't had any chances of getting my G!) what else can I use? If not my health card...?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Dec 2008)

Get a photo I.D. from Quick Copy. That's where I got mine, and they said it was good.


----------



## ForLoveandCountry (27 Dec 2008)

Would having my birth certificate work? I don't have much for I.D. here...what exactly is Quick Copy? (Other than a printing store, I'm assuming...)


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Dec 2008)

ForLoveandCountry said:
			
		

> Would having my birth certificate work? I don't have much for I.D. here...what exactly is Quick Copy? (Other than a printing store, I'm assuming...)


Yeah the printing store. That's where I got my photo I.D.


----------



## ForLoveandCountry (27 Dec 2008)

I've never done something like that before, so I'm not entirely sure what kind of I.D. that would be...? I'm also in Petawawa, so my options are a little bit limited to where I can get to lol...Staples?


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Dec 2008)

Does Ontario not issue Age of Majority cards any more?


----------



## ForLoveandCountry (27 Dec 2008)

I will look into that...was just looking for an alternative to something I may already have instead of having to wait or spend money I don't have..


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but when I went through CFRC Vancouver, back when the dodo was still on the menu, I took every damn piece of paper I owned that had my name on it, just to avoid having to go back again.  That's probably just me though, I'm bad for that, you know, trying to be prepaired and all.


----------



## Pil (29 Dec 2008)

ForLoveandCountry said:
			
		

> I'm actually having an issue with this right now. I write my CFAT January 12 and since I no longer have a license (it expired and haven't had any chances of getting my G!) what else can I use? If not my health card...?



Call the recruiter and ask them.


----------



## geo (29 Dec 2008)

ForLoveandCountry said:
			
		

> I'm actually having an issue with this right now. I write my CFAT January 12 and since I no longer have a license (it expired and haven't had any chances of getting my G!) what else can I use? If not my health card...?



Umm... even if your driver's licence has expired, you should still have it in your hot little hands  - so it can still provide some form of identification...... however, if you did a NO-NO and the judge took it away, then you have some more explaining to do to the nice people at the recruiting centre.


----------



## Teflon (30 Dec 2008)

Just a quick point for some people:

It would take less time and the answer would be more accurate if you just pick up your phone and call the recruiting center you are dealling with and ask your simple/quick/strange/dumb/whatever question to the people that will actually be dealing with it.


----------



## ForLoveandCountry (30 Dec 2008)

Hey guys! I didn't LOSE my license by way of law! It expired before I had a chance to try for my G...meaning it was a G2! Not sure how you took that to meaning I was in some sort of trouble. And the recruiting centre is CLOSED FOR THE HOLIDAYS. I don't like leaving things to the last minute, so I came here looking for answers if I could find anything!


----------



## Teflon (30 Dec 2008)

ForLoveandCountry;

You say:



> I don't like leaving things to the last minute



but before that:



> It expired before I had a chance to try for my G...



So,... You don't like leaving things to the last minute?  :


----------



## HeadLamp (30 Dec 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> ForLoveandCountry;
> 
> You say:
> 
> ...



 Everything fits somewhere on the priority list and other things in life may have just been higher on the list. Not speaking for his impaticular situation, but just because something may have expired, it doesn't mean it's because they decided to leave it to the last minute.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Dec 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> ForLoveandCountry;
> 
> You say:
> 
> ...



Was a post made in this tone useful, or necessary for this thread?

Tone and Content on Army.ca 


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Teflon (30 Dec 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Was a post made in this tone useful, or necessary for this thread?
> 
> Tone and Content on Army.ca
> 
> ...



I thought so

but the whole point of all my post in this thread was to ask ones questions to the recruiting center to get accurate and timely answers insted of posting it here where who knows what value of answers you will recieve but anyways,...

carry on


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Dec 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I thought so
> 
> *but the whole point of all my post in this thread was to ask ones questions to the recruiting center to get accurate and timely answers insted of posting it here where who knows what value of answers you will recieve but anyways,...*
> 
> carry on



Then why didn't you say that?   It might then have come across as helpful.


----------



## Teflon (30 Dec 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Then why didn't you say that?   It might then have come across as helpful.



because I'm a helpfull guy here goes,...

If you bothered to read my first post:



			
				Teflon said:
			
		

> Just a quick point for some people:
> 
> It would take less time and the answer would be more accurate if you just pick up your phone and call the recruiting center you are dealling with and ask your simple/quick/strange/dumb/whatever question to the people that will actually be dealing with it.



then you would have seen that I did, but anyways this little detour gets it posted again which is fine I guess


----------



## ForLoveandCountry (30 Dec 2008)

No. I don't. And I definitely don't feel I should have to explain myself for asking a question. My lack of a license has nothing to do with this thread, nor does it have anything to do with my ability to meet timings. Looks like some people make comments on here just because they're bored.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2008)

:

Photo ID !

How hard is this?  There are so many forms of Photo ID that are recognized by Banks and other institutions, besides a Driver's Licence; surely you have one.......Your OHIP Card perhaps.........a Passport...........a Student Card.........What do you use when you go to the Bar?  

Photo ID.  Plain and simple.  Get a Photo ID.  Any Photo ID that is recognized and accepted by the CFRC.  Ask them what they will accept.  (I am sure I have listed almost all already, but may have missed one or two.)




And for anyone who comes upon this topic later while doing a SEARCH; you need a Photo ID to verify/prove that you are who you say you are. 

PS:  A Birth Certificate is NOT ACCEPTABLE.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2008)

ForLoveandCountry said:
			
		

> No. I don't. And I definitely don't feel I should have to explain myself for asking a question. My lack of a license has nothing to do with this thread, nor does it have anything to do with my ability to meet timings. Looks like some people make comments on here just because they're bored.



Maybe......just maybe, you should use all that energy you are using explaining yourself ( funny how that happened eh ?) and use it to go get one form of acceptable photo ID.


----------



## Seanp075 (25 Apr 2013)

I am trying to join a local Reserve unit. Does the CF accept Ontario provincial health cards as valid forms of government issued photo identification?


----------



## DAA (25 Apr 2013)

Seanp075 said:
			
		

> I am trying to join a local Reserve unit. Does the CF accept Ontario provincial health cards as valid forms of government issued photo identification?



The OHIP Card is NOT an accepted form of Government Issued ID.

Extract from RHB Art 3.1.2 para 1.b.

Government issued photo identification (ie; Provincial Health Card, Provincial Drivers Licence, Passport)
*NOTE - CFRC's in Ontario are prohibited from using the Ontario Health Card as a means of source documentation IAW the Personal Health Information Protection Act (PHIP).*


----------



## Danjanou (25 Apr 2013)

Presuming you don't have an Ontario Drivers Lic and/or Passport, this may be your best bet.

http://www.ontario.ca/government/ontario-photo-card

Application process and time is about the same as for the Health Card.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Apr 2013)

Legally no one but a health care provider should be verifying who you are with your health card.


----------



## Rex12345 (7 Jan 2015)

I went down to the recruiting centre to see about redo of the CFAT, and he said i need my id to get in the recruiting centre, does anyone know if they will still take the health card as id??? When i applied for reserves in 2012 they took my health card.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jan 2015)

Rex12345 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if they will still take the health card as id???



Will an Ontario provincial health card work?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110378.0/nowap.html

"Does the CF accept Ontario provincial health cards as valid forms of government issued photo identification?"


----------



## Rex12345 (7 Jan 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Will an Ontario provincial health card work?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/110378.0/nowap.html
> 
> "Does the CF accept Ontario provincial health cards as valid forms of government issued photo identification?"


 They took my health card as id I also had my birth certificate as well. The one with my dob and picture that is how I applied for Infantry Reserves.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jan 2015)

The (Ontario) Health Card is NOT acceptable ID, never has been, never will be. Have some people in recruiting ACCIDENTALLY accepted it, yes, should they have NO. You will need a different piece of identification, full stop.


----------



## Rex12345 (15 Sep 2015)

I was wondering since I don't have the proper ID for further processing, is this piece of photo ID eligible? http://www.ontario.ca/page/ontario-photo-card


----------



## DAA (16 Sep 2015)

Rex12345 said:
			
		

> I was wondering since I don't have the proper ID for further processing, is this piece of photo ID eligible? http://www.ontario.ca/page/ontario-photo-card



Yes, I don't see why it wouldn't be as the identification is being issued by a Provincial Government.


----------



## Rex12345 (16 Sep 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Yes, I don't see why it wouldn't be as the identification is being issued by a Provincial Government.


 When I went and spoke with him yesterday, he said the photo ID has to be issued by the Federal Government not provincial, he said policies have changed.


----------



## DAA (16 Sep 2015)

Rex12345 said:
			
		

> When I went and spoke with him yesterday, he said the photo ID has to be issued by the Federal Government not provincial, he said policies have changed.



PM inbound.....   :clubinhand:


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2016)

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter,

Q: my only photo ID is an expired learners licence and my Grade 12 Student ID. I also have my old Health Card from when I lived in Ontario (which also contains a photo) would any of those work as the required photo ID needed to apply?

A: Try and obtain some form of Photo ID issued by a Provincial or Federal Department.   The use of the OHIP Card is strictly forbidden due to Privacy issues.
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123170/post-1440637.html#msg1440637

See also,

Photo Identification for PT/CFAT  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13651.0

Photo ID requirements  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110378.0
OP: Does the CF accept Ontario provincial health cards as valid forms of government issued photo identification?


----------



## Loachman (6 Jul 2016)

And merged.


----------

